# Diebstahl: kompletter Teich leergefischt



## Drillsucht69 (27. Oktober 2022)

Lecker Fisch …
Warum werden keine Rinder von der Weide geklaut, so ein Steak ist auch nicht schlecht …


----------



## Minimax (27. Oktober 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Warum werden keine Rinder von der Weide geklaut, so ein Steak ist auch nicht schlecht …











						Viehdiebe im Kreis Herzogtum Lauenburg
					

Diebe haben vier Kühe von einer Weide in Escheburg (Kreis Herzogtum Lauenburg) gestohlen und dabei ein frisch geborenes Kalb zurückgelassen. Der oder die Täter...




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				












						Kriminalität: Viehdiebe versetzen ostdeutsche Landwirte in Angst - WELT
					

Perfekt organisierte Täter stehlen Rinder aus dem Stall oder direkt von der Weide. Der Schaden für die Bauern ist immens – wirtschaftlich wie emotional. Und von der Polizei ist kaum Hilfe zu erwarten.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Oktober 2022)

Lecker Steaks ..


----------



## zulu (27. Oktober 2022)

Wird doch alles geklaut was man essen kann
Schafe und Ziegen , Kaninchen und Federvieh.
Bei uns verschwanden vor Jahren 2 Pfauen aus einem Privatzoo.
Erst hat man geglaubt die Diebe wollten die 2 wertvollen Vögel lebend weiter verkaufen ,die Polizei hatte gefahndet.
Dann hat man an einem Parkplatz eine stinkende Plastiktüte entdeckt in der sich die 4 Füße mit den Ringen und die abgeschlagenen Köpfe befanden.

Fischdiebstahl , Fischfrevel im großen Stil ist ja nun kein neues Phänomen.
Gerade diese Waldweiher sind und waren schon immer stark gefährdet wenn sie stark besetzt sind.
Mit besonderem Elan geht die Polizei diesen Sachen nicht gerade nach.
Das verläuft doch meist im Sande.
Selbst wenn von den Personen Fotos oder Überwachungsvideos vorhanden sind
wie bei einem Bekannten in seiner Forellenzucht , passiert ist nicht viel seitens der Pol.
Er musste sich selbst auf den Weg machen, überall die Bilder rumzeigen um dann nur eine Person ausfindig zu machen die einem der Täter ähnlich sah.
Der hat dann gesagt: War ich nicht und man konnte ihm nichts beweisen


----------



## bic zip (27. Oktober 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Selbst wenn von den Personen Fotos oder Überwachungsvideos vorhanden sind
> wie bei einem Bekannten in seiner Forellenzucht , passiert ist nicht viel seitens der Pol.
> Er musste sich selbst auf den Weg machen, überall die Bilder rumzeigen um dann nur eine Person ausfindig zu machen die einem der Täter ähnlich sah.
> Der hat dann gesagt: War ich nicht und man konnte ihm nichts beweisen



Der kriegt dann wahrscheinlich noch einen auf den Deckel weil er nicht auf seine Kameras hingewiesen und Persönlichkeitsrechte verletzt hat.


----------



## zokker (27. Oktober 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Möglicherweise häben die Täter auch Netze eingesetzt





Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wahrscheinlich transportierten die Diebe die Fische mit einem Auto ab.


Na bei so viel cleverness seitens der Polizei werden sie die Diebe schon fassen ...


----------



## zulu (27. Oktober 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Der kriegt dann wahrscheinlich noch einen auf den Deckel weil er nicht auf seine Kameras hingewiesen und Persönlichkeitsrechte verletzt hat.


Die Anlage war eingezäunt, Privatgelände und nicht öffentlich zugänglich.
Also alles legal mit der Überwachung.
Man hat ein Loch in den Zaun geschnitten und ist da rein und raus. Die Sache war ganz klar. 
Wenn so etwas genau untersucht würde, mit Haaren, Fasern am Zaun , Gentest , Reifenspuranalyse und so weiter, ja dann.
Aber es war eben kein Bär oder ein Luchs , darum lohnt sich das wohl alles nicht. Viel zu viel Dienst auf dem Amt ist damit verbunden.
Bei dem einsamen Waldweiher handelt es sich von Amts wegen wohl eher um Mundraub. Das wird ja nicht verfolgt.


----------



## bic zip (27. Oktober 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Die Anlage war eingezäunt, Privatgelände und nicht öffentlich zugänglich.
> Also alles legal mit der Überwachung.
> Man hat ein Loch in den Zaun geschnitten und ist da rein und raus. Die Sache war ganz klar.
> Wenn so etwas genau untersucht würde, mit Haaren, Fasern am Zaun , Gentest , Reifenspuranalyse und so weiter, ja dann.
> ...


War eher ironisch gemeint.

Verbrecher kommen damit durch und der rechtschaffende wird unterm Strich noch bestraft.


----------



## Colophonius (27. Oktober 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Er musste sich selbst auf den Weg machen, überall die Bilder rumzeigen um dann nur eine Person ausfindig zu machen die einem der Täter ähnlich sah.
> Der hat dann gesagt: War ich nicht und man konnte ihm nichts beweisen



Na da sollte man doch lieber gleich alle Einsperren, die der Person auf den Bildern ähnlich sah. Gerade nachts sind die Bilder immer von hervorragender Qualität und lassen keine Zweifel zu.


----------



## zulu (28. Oktober 2022)

Habe die Bilder gesehen, die Leute waren ganz genau zu erkennen denn es war schon hell.
Der größte und aktivste Täter war rothaarig.
Sie kannten sich offensichtlich gut aus mit dem Geschäft.
Futter war da, Kescher war da.  Futter ins Wasser ,Forellen rausgekeschert, rein in  Kartoffelsäcke und ab die Post.
Das ging ganz schnell , geschätzt 4 Zentner haben die mitgenommen.
War wohl bis jetzt der einzige Vorfall.


----------



## zulu (28. Oktober 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> War eher ironisch gemeint.
> 
> Verbrecher kommen damit durch und der rechtschaffende wird unterm Strich noch bestraft.


Würde ich so nicht unbedingt sehen. 
Es gab einen Schaden , die Burschen haben etwas riskiert und man konnte sie nicht ermitteln.
Für die Beamteninnen die ja heute viel im Büro sitzen müssen ist das eine ungewohnte Arbeit, in die sich nicht jeder so schnell reindenken kann.
Da gibt man dann schon mal achselzuckend auf und schließt die Akte gerne. Es gibt schließlich viel wichtigeres zu tun.


----------



## Raven87 (28. Oktober 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht unbedingt sehen.
> Es gab einen Schaden , die Burschen haben etwas riskiert und man konnte sie nicht ermitteln.
> Für die Beamteninnen die ja heute viel im Büro sitzen müssen ist das eine ungewohnte Arbeit, in die sich nicht jeder so schnell reindenken kann.
> Da gibt man dann schon mal achselzuckend auf und schließt die Akte gerne. Es gibt schließlich viel wichtigeres zu tun.


Gibt`s bei euch nur Frauen bei der Polizei?


----------



## seatrout61 (28. Oktober 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Die Anlage war eingezäunt, Privatgelände und nicht öffentlich zugänglich.
> Also alles legal mit der Überwachung.
> Man hat ein Loch in den Zaun geschnitten und ist da rein und raus. Die Sache war ganz klar.
> Wenn so etwas genau untersucht würde, mit Haaren, Fasern am Zaun , Gentest , Reifenspuranalyse und so weiter, ja dann.
> ...



 "Wenn so etwas genau untersucht würde, mit Haaren, Fasern am Zaun , Gentest , Reifenspuranalyse und so weiter, ja dann."

Dann was? 

Müssten Fälle mit höherer Prio...Mord, Totschlag, ähnlich schwere Verbrechen wegen solchen Vergehen noch länger auf Ermittlungsergebnisse warten...du hast scheinbar viel Meinung...aber null Ahnung, was diese Massnahmen in der Praxis für einen Aufwand bedeuten und wie lang die Bearbeitungszeiten ohnehin sind...mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass einiges davon nur Sinn macht, wenn es Aussicht auf Vergleichsspuren/Datenbanktreffer gibt, was bei so einem Täterprofil und deliktisch  erfahrungsgemäß nicht zu erwarten ist.

"Das wird ja nicht verfolgt". Das wird schon verfolgt, zb. durch Zeugenaufrufe etc....diese Täter müssen ihre Beute ja i-wo verwerten...

Wie heißt es so schön: Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Oktober 2022)

"Hart aber herzlich" formuliert. 

Korrekt 

R. S.


----------



## seatrout61 (29. Oktober 2022)

Er wird schon damit klar kommen...jedes Jahr fallen ca. 2/3 der Bewerber durch den Eignungstest.


----------



## zulu (29. Oktober 2022)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Gibt`s bei euch nur Frauen bei der Polizei?


Beamteninnen, Beamten- innen
Besser ?
Nee immer ein Mann und eine Frau.


----------



## zulu (29. Oktober 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> "Wenn so etwasierst genau untersucht würde, mit Haaren, Fasern am Zaun , Gentest , Reifenspuranalyse und so weiter, ja dann."
> 
> Dann was?
> 
> ...


Du schreibst Unfug und provozierst.


----------



## Colophonius (29. Oktober 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Du schreibst Unfug und provozierst.



Wie haben wir es als kleine Kinder immer gerufen: Wer's sagt ist es selber. 

Wer nur ein wenig Ahnung im Bereich der Strafverfolgung und Kriminalistik hat,  weiß dass Seatrouts Aussagen zutreffen.


----------



## seatrout61 (29. Oktober 2022)

Das kommt davon...wenn man zuviel Fernsehen schaut...CSI und so...diese Spezialisten sind eher als wissenschaftliche Gutachter zu betrachten, aber keine Polizisten.


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Oktober 2022)

Hier noch ein Video zum aktuellen Fall:
Es gab also zwei Kameras, die Polizei wertet nun die Bilder aus.
Weil dies nun Öffentlichkeit hat, kann man wohl hoffentlich davon ausgehen, dass dieser Fall nicht allzu schnell in der Aktenablage landet?





Jürgen


----------



## silverfish (31. Oktober 2022)

Meine Fresse sowas passiert doch laufend.  
In nächster Zeit wird auch schwer Holz ausm Wald geklaut. 
Da sollte manche Köppe aufpassen.


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2022)

Hier ist ein längerer Podcast der sich mit dem Problem der Fischwilderei beschäftigt. Durchaus hörenswert, die Ausmasse des Problems sind Erstaunlich.

Hier die Beschreibung von 'Dicht am Fisch' und der Link (Zitat):









						DaF Podcast 005: Professionelle Fischwilderei - Dicht am Fisch
					

Fischwilderei wird an deutschen Gewässern teilweise professionell betrieben. Für die Fischdiebe ist es eine lukrative Einkommensquelle, die unsere Gewässer zerstören kann.




					dicht-am-fisch.de
				



​"Ich möchte euch mit dieser Episode für das Thema sensibilisieren, euch einen Eindruck vermitteln wie professionell, systematisch und lukrativ heute gezielt Gewässer von hauptberuflichen Fischdieben zerstört werden. Dabei ist die Wilderei mit Netzen, Reusen, Aalschnüren oder Aalrohren ein schwerer Eingriff in das biologische Gleichgewicht der Gewässer, den Fischbestand und nicht zuletzt in die Kassen der bewirtschaftenden Angelvereine.

Ist euch auch mal aufgefallen, dass eines eurer Gewässer viel schlechtere Fänge liefert als in den Jahren zuvor? Liegts es vielleicht doch nicht am Angeldruck oder Kormoran, hat jemand gezielt gewildert?

Woran ihr Wilderei erkennen könnt, welche Arten es gibt, wie die Täter vorgehen und was ihr tun könnt, wenn ihr es bemerkt, versuchen mein Gast Pavel (Name geändert) und ich euch in dieser Episode zu vermitteln."


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. November 2022)

Ein neuer/anderer Teich bei Bad Staffelstein wurde auf dieselbe Art und Weise gefischwildert, habe ich heute im Radio gehört. 500 Forellen sind gestohlen worden, sehr wahrscheinlich von denselben Tätern, von denen immer noch jede Spur fehlt. 
Ich hoffe, daß bleibt nicht so und die werden mal auf frischer Tat betroffen!


----------



## yukonjack (2. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ein neuer/anderer Teich bei Bad Staffelstein wurde auf dieselbe Art und Weise gefischwildert, habe ich heute im Radio gehört. 500 Forellen sind gestohlen worden, sehr wahrscheinlich von denselben Tätern, von denen immer noch jede Spur fehlt.
> Ich hoffe, daß bleibt nicht so und die werden mal auf frischer Tat betroffen!


Doch, ich glaube schon und nicht nur was Fisch anbetrifft. Die Probleme werden zunehmen.


----------



## Raven87 (10. November 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Beamteninnen, Beamten- innen
> Besser ?
> Nee immer ein Mann und eine Frau.


Nee mir fehl noch immer die männliche Form


----------



## zulu (10. November 2022)

Pedant !
Da muss natürlich auch noch der diverse rein
Bin halt ein alter Sack.


----------



## Raven87 (10. November 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Pedant !
> Da muss natürlich auch noch der diverse rein
> Bin halt ein alter Sack.


Lass doch dann einfach son Zeug wie Sternchen und Doppelpunkte weg. Unsere Rechtschreibung gibt das ohnehin nicht her…


----------



## zulu (10. November 2022)

Raven87 schrieb:


> nicht her…


Doppelpunkt nich ?  Aber dreifachpunkt ?



Raven87 schrieb:


> Nee mir fehl noch immer die männliche Form


Nich dass ich Korinthenkacker sagen will Herr Lehrer   Ich glaub Ihnen fehlt n Tee


----------



## Raven87 (10. November 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Doppelpunkt nich ?  Aber dreifachpunkt ?
> 
> 
> Nich dass ich Korinthenkacker sagen will Herr Lehrer   Ich glaub Ihnen fehlt n Tee


Bist du mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung vertraut du Schlaumeier? Das fehlende „t“ ist übrigens der Handytastatur geschuldet und ein Tippfehler. Bei dir ist es Unwissenheit. Ein feiner Unterschied.
Die drei Punkte heißen übrigens Auslasspunkte:









						Auslassungspunkte
					

Die Auslassungspunkte zeigen an, dass in einem Wort, Satz oder Text Teile ausgelassen werden – hier die Anwendungsbeispiele.




					www.duden.de
				




Auf deine alten Tage noch was gelernt.
Bitte, gerne.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (10. November 2022)

Will auch mal klugsch...


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2022)

Ihr habt Sorgen. 
Soll doch jeder schreiben wie er will.


----------



## silverfish (10. November 2022)

Innen ist bei mir in Gebäuden.
Das Gegenteil zu Aussen , also draussen in der Natur. 
Alle Sternchenbenutzer sollten mal mehr an die frische Luft und Sauerstoff fürs Gehirn tanken.


----------



## Raven87 (10. November 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 423918
> 
> 
> Will auch mal klugsch...


Stark, ein Danke dafür, dass auch du was gelernt hast wäre angebrachter.
Aber Undank ist der Welten Lohn. Tze tze tze


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2022)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Tze tze tze


Schreibt man das nicht mit s ?


----------



## zulu (11. November 2022)

Danke hanzz
Genau wie Hantswurst 
oder mit tz
wie Barnane
(alte Redewendung von vor 1987)
Ironie aus. Rv hat verloren . Ha


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Hantswurst


  

Tut ja alles auch nix zur Sache.

Teich *s *leergeklaut.


----------



## zulu (11. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Teich *s *leergeklaut.


wird nicht der let*s*te einsame Waldweiher sein


----------



## Raven87 (11. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Schreibt man das nicht mit s ?


Nope, nicht in meiner Welt. Frag mal die Sternchen und Doppelpunkte


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. November 2022)

*Modansage*.
Schluss jetzt mit dem Schwachsinn!
Jeder darf hier schreiben wie er es für richtig hält aber ohne den anderen seinen Willen aufzwingen zu wollen!

Und jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema:
Diebstahl: kompletter Teich leergefischt​


----------



## plinse (13. November 2022)

Auch wenn seatrout61 den ein oder anderen Widerspruch geerntet hat, es ist in der Praxis leider so.
Versucht mal im Bereich Land-/Forstwirtschaft einen Diebstahl oder versuchten Diebstahl mit Sachbeschädigung anzuzeigen, wir hatten sowas mal mit einem gefällten und auf Kaminofenlänge aufgeschnittenem Baum und kamen dann glücklicherweise dazu - entweder in der Mittagspause oder der Täter ist hintenrum durch die Buttnik in die Nachbarschaft abgehauen, eine laufende Kettensäge haben wir nicht gehört. Uns blieb auf die Weise das fertig aufgeschnittene Holz, der Spritkanister und 2 Ketten vom Täter - die Polizei war vor Ort, konnte das Desinteresse kaum verbergen. Nicht mal dem nahe liegenden Verdacht Richtung Nachbarschaft wurde nachgegangen.

"Das Holz ist doch noch da, ist doch kein Schaden entstanden!"
Hallo? Eine 70jährige Eiche, die nicht zur Fällung anstand, wurde gefällt und durch das ablängen für jede andere Nutzung untauglich gemacht?

Man kann mit sowas eigentlich nur an die Presse gehen und so Aufmerksamkeit auf derartige Fälle lenken aber durch die begrenzten Kapazitäten fehlt es dann wo anders.
Sichern darf man ja auch nichts, wo jemand zu Schaden kommen könnte, da kommt man dann selbst in die Haftung - blöd!
Eigentlich braucht es Wildkameras mit Handybenachrichtigung. Auf das Thema Brennholzdiebstahl bin ich auch die nächste Zeit gespannt, an Wertholz werden ja schon länger immer mal wieder GPS-Tracker angebracht und man hört von Leuten (Stammtischparolen), die bei der "Sicherung" von Brennholz ins strafbare abgleiten. Wir werden sehen, was die nächsten 2 Winter bringen. Nicht schön das ganze!

Man kommt sich aber durchaus veräppelt vor - gerade bei so kleineren bis mittleren Delikten. Ob da was bei raus kommt, ist eher Glückssache denn systemisches Können und wehe eine Wildkamera ist falsch aufgestellt 
Nicht jedes Gelände im Außenbereich darf man einzäunen, ist es eingezäunt und das Autokennzeichen draußen vor kam doch noch drauf ist auch blöd, ...

Unsere Gesellschaft hat sich schon ganz schön "handlungsunfähig" gemacht!

VG, Eike


----------



## Seifert (13. November 2022)

Es werden Fische geklaut(zubereitet schmecken sie lecker),Rinder von der Weide (So'n Steak ist nicht zu verachten) oder Holz aus'm Wald (damit die Stube warm wird).Aber:warum klaut kaum einer Hunde?? So'n "Hot Dog" hätte doch auch was....


----------



## seatrout61 (13. November 2022)

Du glaubst gar nicht, wieviele (Rasse-)hunde geklaut werden...auch Rassegeflügel, -kaninchen...Greifvögel vom Falkner...etc.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. November 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Du glaubst gar nicht, wieviele (Rasse-)hunde geklaut werden...auch Rassegeflügel, -kaninchen...Greifvögel vom Falkner...etc.


Hallo, 

glaube ich schon. Hatte einen Bekannten (leider schon verstorben), der war Taubenzüchter hatte da auch, immer wieder, Europasieger oder auch Europameister oder wie das da heißt. Dem wurden im Laufe der Jahre da auch so 2/3 geklaut  .
Allerdings hätte ich den sehen wollen, der eine meiner Hunde, welche ich im Laufe der Jahrzehnte immer wieder hatte, klauen wollte. Das waren eben auch Wachhunde und der da über den Zaun gestiegen wäre um da den momentanen Herrscher über das Grundstück zu klauen - in dessen Haut hätte ich nicht stecken wollen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (14. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Allerdings hätte ich den sehen wollen, der eine meiner Hunde, welche ich im Laufe der Jahrzehnte immer wieder hatte, klauen wollte.


Diese Leute klauen bestimmt keinen Rotti oder ähnlich kampfstarke Hunde, da ist dann eher der Mops, Chihuahua oder sonstige Zwerge fällig.
Diese sind dann auch schnell mal vorm Supermarkt mit genommen!
Entweder weil irgendwelche Assis diese Hündchen selbst behalten wollen, oder um einen schnellen Euro zu machen.

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (14. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Diese Leute klauen bestimmt keinen Rotti oder ähnlich kampfstarke Hunde, da ist dann eher der Mops, Chihuahua oder sonstige Zwerge fällig.
> Diese sind dann auch schnell mal vorm Supermarkt mit genommen!
> Entweder weil irgendwelche Assis diese Hündchen selbst behalten wollen, oder um einen schnellen Euro zu machen.
> 
> Jürgen


Hallo,

schon klar, aber für einen Chihuahua oder Mops müsste man mir noch etwas zahlen . So etwas ist ein Spielzeug, aber kein Hund.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## seatrout61 (14. November 2022)

Treffend auf den Punkt gebracht Jürgen...es wird alles geklaut, was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist...und man entweder selber für sich haben will oder sich zu Geld machen lässt.

Und um mal wieder zu den geklauten Fischen zurückzukommen, wenn man die nicht alle selber verspeisen möchte, und wer möchte schon wochenlang denselben Fisch essen, wird man die verderblichen Fische i-wo in relativ überschaubar kurzer Zeit an den Abnehmer bringen müssen...und in solchen Mengen sollte das in der Bevölkerung schon regional  i-wo auffallen.


----------



## seatrout61 (14. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schon klar, aber für einen Chihuahua oder Mops müsste man mir noch etwas zahlen . So etwas ist ein Spielzeug, aber kein Hund.
> 
> ...


Es geht um den vierstelligen Wert, nicht um was es ist...


----------



## Lajos1 (14. November 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Es geht um den vierstelligen Wert, nicht um was es ist...


Hallo,

schon klar, aber ich assoziiere halt einen Hund mit dem Bewacher meines Hauses und Grundstücks und nebenbei natürlich auch noch als treuen Gefährten.
Er kann sich auf mich verlassen und ich mich auf ihn  . Einen Hund, der sich klauen lässt - ein Unding.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (14. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Er kann sich auf mich verlassen und ich mich auf ihn  . Einen Hund, der sich klauen lässt - ein Unding.


Ey Lajos, jetzt ist aber gut.
Auch wenn es nicht auf deinem Schirm ist, es kann nicht jeder riesen Köter halten!
Ich kenne übrigens auch genug sanfte Riesen, die sich ohne weiteres mitnehmen lassen würden.
Es hat nämlich auch nicht jeder den Anspruch seinen Hund möglichst scharf zu machen, Gott sein dank.
Deshalb sind kleinere Hunde auch nicht schlechter, die aber eventuell keine Chance haben, selbst wenn sie sich wehren.

Jürgen


----------



## Mescalero (14. November 2022)

Jeder Hund ist klaubar, auch Rottweiler. Ich kenne keinen einzigen Hund, der nicht korrupt ist. Ein duftendes Stück Pansen oder Leberwurst und die ach so loyale und unbestechliche Bestie zeigt dem Herrchen den dicken Finger.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Jeder Hund ist klaubar, auch Rottweiler. Ich kenne keinen einzigen Hund, der nicht korrupt ist. Ein duftendes Stück Pansen oder Leberwurst und die ach so loyale und unbestechliche Bestie zeigt dem Herrchen den dicken Finger.


Hallo,

aber nicht, wenn der Hund auf Futterverweigerung dressiert wurde. Was unabdingbar für einen zuverlässigen Wachhund ist.
Ich legte nie viel Wert auf übertriebene Dressuren, aber drei Dinge mussten klappen: wenn ich "hier" rufe, hat der Hund zu kommen, wenn ich "Platz" rufe, hat der Hund Platz zu machen, egal was um ihn herum sonst noch vorgeht und zwar alles beim ersten Befehl. Es gibt kein zweites "hier" oder "Platz" rufen und eben die Futterverweigerung, welche eine Bestechung oder auch Vergiftung des Hundes unmöglich macht.
Ja, dies kostet alles Zeit, aber wenn man mit der Grunddressur etwa ab 8 Wochen (Welpenalter) anfängt ist diese, je nach Intelligenz oder auch Rasse des Hundes nach 2-3 Monaten drin und wird dann nochmal so 2-3 Monate vertieft. Bei meinen Hunden hätte man das feinste Filetsteak über den Zaun werfen könne, das wäre nach 5 Stunden noch unberührt gewesen, es sei denn die Katzen oder Rabenkrähen hätten daran gefressen, die Hunde jedenfalls nicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Ladi74 (14. November 2022)

Um mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen....
Ich würde so ne Masse an Fisch zwischenhältern, aber da braucht man Platz. Hat nicht jeder!
Wenn ein Käufer da ist, gleich lebend weitergeben (verramschen).
Was bei solchen Aktionen, meistens der Fall ist.

Die halbtoten, toten Fische auch den Rest, könnte man noch filetieren, einfrieren und dann nach und nach verscheuerern. Z.B aufm Wochenmarkt.
Die junge Stadtgeneration (30-50)( Angler ausgenommen;-)) essen jeden Fisch, solange es Filet grätenfrei und Bio draufsteht.
1000Forellenfilets sind ja nun nicht die Masse. Das sind ca 200-300kg. Passen in 2grössere Kühltruhen, wenn man gut packt
Zu den 3Stören, wie groß die waren, ist ja auch nicht bekannt. Für den einen ist 1m groß, für den anderen 2m. 
Wenn 1m+ würde ich die an Caterer verscheuern, als Eyecatcher auf dem Buffet.
Hab ich jetzt genug kriminelle Energie und Absatzwege aufgezeigt?

Wir schalten jetzt wieder zurück zu Lajos und seinem riesigem Schatz an Erfahrungen aus allen Epochen und Lebensbereichen.
Die ich immer sehr gerne lese!


----------



## plinse (14. November 2022)

Der Dieb hat eh keinen Zeitdruck.
Der Fischteich und die Fische laufen nicht weg.
Das "wohin" kann der zuerst klären und die Fische dann holen.

Das ist es doch meistens - der ehrliche Bürger ist berechenbar, ausspähbar und meist arglos.

Und zum Hunde klauen - unser Lottchen hättest du bestechen oder vergiften können - ich denke so wie 95% der hierzulande rum laufenden, halb erzogenen Hunde .
Auch da sind denke ich die Abnehmer schon grob bekannt und dann wird einem Hund mal nen Stück Pansen o.ä. hin geworfen.
Der Dieb, der seine Abnehmer vorab klar macht, muss doch nur Hunde "handeln", wo er mehr als einen weiß, der in Frage käme: "Sitzt normal von 9:00-9:30 vorm Aldi, der andere 2h später vorm Lidl..." 
Nimmt Waldi 1 den Pansen nicht und wird krawallig, wird es halt Waldi 2. Dass beide gut erzogen sind, ist eher unwahrscheinlich 

Interessanter finde ich das Thema Glasröhre unter der Haut oder Tatoo im Ohr 
Soo genau wird der Dieb sich den Hund vorab wohl kaum angucken können. Ist die Frage, ob er das für "seinen Kunden" gewillt ist zu lösen oder ob er so anonym bleibt, dass er die "Kunden" ins offene Messer laufen lässt   ... an sich für ihn egal, bis der "Kunde" mal bei Tierarzt ist, hat er seine Kohle ja schon...

Die Chance des rechtschaffenden Bürgers ist doch nur, nicht im begehrten Mainstream zu schwimmen. Unsere Promenadenmischung wollte halt keiner und an meinem 20 Jahre alten Fahrrad mit gutem Schloss scheint auch keiner Interesse zu haben und wer das Grundstück betritt, steht in 200W LED Flutlicht. Vorsicht, bissige Nachbarin  
So Chancen hat man halt mit seinem Fischteich in der Butnick nicht - schwupp geht es schief.

Ich lagere auch kein Brennholz in meinem Wald, in dem bereits Arbeit steckt. Wer da was klauen will, braucht mindestens eine Säge und das unter den Augen des benachbarten Dorfes nebst dem Jagdgenossenschaftsvorsitzenden - viel Spaß 

Man darf nie ein überdurchschnittlich verlockendes Ziel abgeben, das wird in Zukunft noch wichtiger werden und die aktuellen Maschen der Ganoven sollte man kennen.

VG, Eike


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. November 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Treffend auf den Punkt gebracht Jürgen...es wird alles geklaut, was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist...und man entweder selber für sich haben will oder sich zu Geld machen lässt.
> 
> Und um mal wieder zu den geklauten Fischen zurückzukommen, wenn man die nicht alle selber verspeisen möchte, und wer möchte schon wochenlang denselben Fisch essen, wird man die verderblichen Fische i-wo in relativ überschaubar kurzer Zeit an den Abnehmer bringen müssen...und in solchen Mengen sollte das in der Bevölkerung schon regional  i-wo auffallen.


Die waren längst vorbestellt und sind auch
längst über der Grenze. 

Das läuft professionell ab. 

Meine Meinung.


----------



## zulu (24. November 2022)

Ich möchte auch noch mal , nachdem der HH heute so fleißig reagiert hat.

Es liegt mir fern bestimmte Volksgruppen zu verunglimpfen.
Kann ich mir mit meinem Slawischen Blut gar nicht leisten.
Aber jeder von uns weiß doch das es da Parallelwelten gibt in die man nie und nimmer rein kommt.
Da verschwindet alles und in jeder Menge.
Die 4 Zentner die beim Kollegen im Kartoffelsack verschwunden sind
sind so schnell verteilt, da kommt keine Amtsperson dahinter.
Da brauchen die keine Zeugen befragen oder versuchen raus zu kriegen wo die Fische denn geblieben sind.
Das wissen die auch und darum läuft das  so ins Leere.


----------

